# Del Bay FT



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

Any information?


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

Open Running Order

Open All-Age - Friday - 78 Entries Judges: Dave Hemminger & Jim Dorobek
DOW ended with 99. Starting with dog # 99-78=21 (highlighted in yellow).
# Dog Name Owner Handler 
1 F.C. / A.F.C.Lil Mac's Black River Rabbit, MH Milly B. Welsh & Charles L. Hayden Milly B Welsh/Charles L Hayden 
2 Have Dog Duso Travel SH** Brenda Lokey Rick Millheim 
3 FC CK's Blue Velvet Marion Stroud-Swingle David Mosher 
4 Chance's Bang For Buck Robert and Marsha Graham Ed Forry 
5 DW'sWhatADifferenceADrakeMakes Michael Globetti Michael Globetti 
6 Kingsway James Midnite Gold John Austin Jeff Stoneman 
7 AFC Windriver's Most Wanted Donald Driggers Don Driggers/Phyllis McGinn 
8 Starry Valentine Jack Gwaltney Jack M. Gwaltney, Jr. 
9 FC CK's Madam Goldie Marion Stroud & Clint Swingle David Mosher 
10 AFC Cotes Du Rhone Priscilla Johnson Priscilla Johnson/Rick Roberts 
11 Roughwater's Midnight Charge, SH Myra and Steve Fuguet Myra Fuguet 
12 I'm Not From Texas Charles & Denise DeMatteo W.L. Thompson 
13 Wingover's Pedro 11 Richard Smith David Mosher 
14 FC CAFC Money Talks II Van & Jennifer J R Ames Van Ames 
15 My Captain Fantastic Lynn Foraker Ricky Millheim 
16 FC AFC Greenwing Bright Eyes Craig A. Stonesifer, DVM Craig A. Stonesifer 
17 Coastal Midlife Drive Time Dan Lawler Ed Forry 
18 Rengade's Sure Shot Brian Good Randy Bohn 
19 Dead River Decoy Lydia Langston David Mosher 
20 Yellowjackets Mood Indigo nelson sills Nancy Siills 
21 Hays Abby Pocahontas Hill Bruce Gottwald Jr Kristen Hoffman 
22 Castle Run Furrby's Chance MH Sherry Gregory Jeff Stoneman 
23 FC/AFC Buckshot's Scarface John Stouffer Rick Roberts 
24 FC Hawkeye's Red, White and Blue Marion Boulton Stroud David Mosher 
25 Tag--You're It Sue Westlake Sue Westlake 
26 FC - AFC Rubie Begonia Barton Clark Barton Clark 
27 FC Rebel Ridge Total Eclipse Steve Brenner Edward Forry 
28 FC-AFC Rammin Hot Chili randy bohn Randy Bohn 
29 PK's Pedal to the Metal Diesel Pat Gault Rick Millheim 
30 CK's The Black Mamba Marion Boulton Stroud David Mosher 
31 Foxhill's Buchanan William McCourt Bill McCourt/Sandi McCourt 
32 RAMMINS PEANUT BUTTER BOHN randy bohn Mindy Bohn 
33 Susquehanna Bushwhacker Richard Barnes Richard N Barnes 
34 Justin Time Alibi Dan Lawler Ed Forry 
35 CK's Nero Marion Stroud-Swingle David Mosher 
36 REBELRIDGE BOLDERDASH M.H. MADELYN YELTON Madelyn B Yelton 
37 FC Esprit's Odd Man Rush John & Margaret Stouffer Rick Roberts 
38 CastleRun's The Winner is Linda Downey Jeff Stoneman 
39 Wild Island's Ebony Princess Jane Hullander Dave Wolcott 
40 CK's Miss Rose Marion Boulton Stroud David Mosher 
41 Elmwood No Moon's Big Dipper Ed & Nellie Morrill W. L. Thompson 
42 Peak Views Never Gonna Tripp, MH Milly B. Welsh Milly B Welsh/Charles L Hayden 
43 Rammins High Class Blues Geoff Buckius Ricky Millheim 
44 Southern MD's FX Harley,MH Earl & Judith Richardson Earl C Richardson 
45 Colonial Outer Banks Winchester MH Michael Nelson David Mosher 
46 It Takes A Thief Donald Driggers Don Driggers/Phyllis McGinn 
47 Ajax Wincor Jack Gwaltney Jack M. Gwaltney Jr 
48 Sugarfoot's No Spin Zone, MH Myra and Steve Fuguet Myra Fuguet 
49 Beaverdam's Au Poivre Sally Bridges Rick Roberts 
50 Princess Mable of Wading Rvr David Van Wickler David Van Wickler/Randy Bohn 
51 FC CK's Rabbit Rabbit Rabbit Marion Stroud & Clint Swingle David Mosher 
52 She Bee Stingin' Jane Doolittle Ed Forry 
53 Yellowjackets Black Diamond nelson sills Nelson Sillssn 
54 PawsCienda's Lucky Gold Stryke Jeffrey Stoneman Jeff Stoneman 
55 Zoomerang Red Sky, JH Lois Gebrian Lois Gebrian/Randy Bohn 
56 CK's Silver Bells - Possum Marion Boulton Stroud David Mosher 
57 Fearless Back in Black Jaxson James Rooney Rick Millheim 
58 FC AFC CFC CAFC Miss T MH Leo Plourde Pete Plourde 
59 Westwind Ms Katahdin MH Wendy Shepard Chisholm Wendy Shepard Chisholm Vmd 
60 Lord Stanley's Puck Colleen Agnor Patricia Jordan/Jeff Agnor 
61 CK's Wild Eye Country Boy Dolores Smith David Mosher 
62 Click Here Link Sue Westlake Sue Westlake 
63 The Weekend Warrior Richard & Cynthia Williams Rick Roberts 
64 Sommit's Jackson at River's Edge Alex Abraham Alex Abraham 
65 World Famous Condoleezza Bites Chuck Erwine & Penny Bianconi W.L. Thompson 
66 FC Castlebay's Heir Borne Lynn Budd Ed Forry 
67 Stormycreek's Mia David Yeo David Mosher 
68 FC AFC Cropper's Hit & Run Newt Cropper Newt Cropper 
69 Star Power Lily Lynn Foraker Ricky Millheim 
70 Habwoods Do It My Way Jo Janis Bertelsen Jeff Stoneman 
71 Fox Hill's Muzzle Loader sandi mccourt Sandi McCourt 
72 Colonial' Bad Influence Michael Coutu David Mosher 
73 Rammins Jumping Jelly Beans randy bohn Mindy Bohn 
74 Susquehanna Rebel Yell Richard N Barnes Richard N Barnes 
75 REBEL RIDGE'S DEVILS LUCK M.H. jeff lyons Madelyn B Yelton 
76 Montgomery's Sure n' Steady Carolyn & Brian McCreesh Rick Roberts 
77 Pongo Wai Kuri Lydia Langston David Mosher 
78 Contrails Bird Strike, MH Dave Opseth Dave Opseth


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

Derby Running Order

Derby - Friday - 33 Entries Judges: Michael Kates & Cal Rumbley
# Dog Name Owner Handler 
1 Stormycreek's Mia David Yeo David Mosher 
2 Nodaway Valley's Gambling Man Lisa A Demko Patrick Daignault 
3 General Lee's Odin Capote Lee Holcombe Patricia Jordan/Lee Holcombe 
4 Greenwing Tall Timber Craig Stonesifer Craig A Stonesifer/Ed Forry 
5 Tucquans One Tough Customer Zachary Andrews Jeff Edwards 
6 Virgil's Gunslingin Clementine Robert & Megan Patterson Patti Roberts 
7 Trifecta's Place Your Bets Lisa Kane Lisa Kane/Grace Mondrosch 
8 Redgate's Citation Paul Brown Jim Van Engen 
9 Kapprivers NoGuts NoGlory Jeffrey Hart Jeffrey Hart 
10 Gabby's Shooter Girl Eleanor Hesler Eleanor Hesler 
11 Greenwood Gracie Drew Clendaniel Drew Clendaniel 
12 Cropper's Get Sum karen cropper Newt Cropper 
13 Hillcrest Explorer Dave Wolcott Dave Wolcott 
14 Miss Watusi Jenkins W.C & Kathy Rasberry Patti Roberts 
15 Piankapank Petey Walter Bundy Jeff Stoneman 
16 Castlebay Abe's Cranberry Run Lynn Budd Ed Forry 
17 REBEL RIDGE QUICK PICK jeff lyons Madelyn Yelton 
18 Carolina's Ruby In The Dust Kay and Clint Joyner Clint Joyner 
19 Dayspring's Midnight Express Lasal Banty Lasal Banty 
20 Fern Cobble's Fannie Mae Les Levering Les Levering 
21 Biggun's Blackfoot Princess Jeffrey Edwards Jeff Edwards 
22 MVP Priscilla Johnson Patti Roberts 
23 Hillcrest Hannah B. Good Jerry Gisclair David Wolcott 
24 Cleared for Takeoff Dave Opseth David Opseth 
25 Forry's Charmed One Ed Forry & Mary Ann Ketterer Edward Forry 
26 Drake of Longwood David Holcomb Ed Forry 
27 Blackwaters Indellable Marker Tony Hunt Tony Hunt 
28 Mighty Mo the Dynamo Laura Dolid Laura Dolid 
29 Albion Marmaduck Ruggles of Red Gap Michael Globetti Michael Globetti 
30 Beaverdam's Sneak Attack John & Marge Stouffer Patti Roberts 
31 Hillcrest Sadie's Pick Dave Wolcott Dave Wolcott 
32 Yardley Labs Ms T-Maxx John Goodwin Jeff Goodwin 
33 Rev Blu Genes Rex Bell Rex Bell


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

Derby #32 is a scratch (foot injury). Hopefully back in action next week after a month of scratches.


----------



## Ron Schuna (Jan 22, 2004)

Any callbacks from the Q?


----------



## Bob Agnor (Nov 25, 2004)

30 back in the qual. As long as you didn't p/u and got the birds you'rs back.


----------



## Ron Schuna (Jan 22, 2004)

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Thank you Randy Bohn for Winning the Qualifying with Smoke. 
You da Man!
Thanks also to judges Mike and Cal. 
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Smoke is the dog pictured in my avatar.


----------



## captdan (Jan 25, 2004)

Breck,

What else can you tell us about the other stakes.

Capt Dan


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Dan,
Didn't really get full details for the rest of the trial. 
I believe Dave Ospeth put the big AFC on Talla. 
Hope that's accurate Dave, congratulations!


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

Yep, Wutadog did put the AFC on Talla with an AM 2nd! Jack Qwaltney got first. I am not sure about the rest of the placements.


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Congratulations to Jack and Dave! They have worked hard and long for these accomplishments.


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Yahoo, congratulations Dave and Talla!

from Janet and Gyro


----------



## D Osborn (Jul 19, 2004)

Yeah-congrats to Dave and Talla-they have worked very hard to get here!
And to Smoke, Randy and Breck-how far he has come!!

Congrats guys, you have a lot to be proud of!


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

Great going with Talla. Congratulations Dave!


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Sabireley said:


> Yep, Wutadog did put the AFC on Talla with an AM 2nd!


Yessss! How cool is that?

Congratulations Dave!

JT


----------



## Stylesl (Feb 1, 2004)

Breck-

Great news about Smoke. The memories I have of him when he was with Jamie are many. I think it is safe to say-Smoke loves to retrieve! However, that desire lacked a little focus sometimes.

Glad to hear about his win!

Lisa


----------



## Charlie Lesser (Mar 31, 2004)

Other placements in the Amateur are Newt Cropper a third with Striker and Myra Fuguet a fourth with Charge. Reserve Jam was Bill McCourt with Buck, Jams were Richard Barnes with Whacker, John Baitinger with Willie, Malcolm Haith with Hunter, Alex Abraham with Pilot, Van Ames with Copper, Don Driggers with Felon and Nelson Sills with Cole. A very windy and cool day took its toll with some exceptional dogs in the water blind.


----------



## Northrup Larson (Oct 20, 2003)

any results from the derby


----------



## Charlie Lesser (Mar 31, 2004)

Ed Forrey won the Derby with Krum owned by Craig Stonesifer.


----------



## Northrup Larson (Oct 20, 2003)

THANKS , do you know the rest of the placments in the derby ? did Pat D. with # 2 or Paul Brown with # 8 do any good ?


----------



## captdan (Jan 25, 2004)

What about the Open?

Dan


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

YAHOO To Dave and Talla!!! That is wonderful news!!!!!! To Malcome and Hunter Congratulations!!!! Katie


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

D Osborn said:


> Yeah-congrats to Dave and Talla-they have worked very hard to get here!
> And to Smoke, Randy and Breck-how far he has come!!
> 
> Congrats guys, you have a lot to be proud of!


Yup! Smoke's a hot dog. Can be a handful. Randy's done a great job with him. 

And, I had no idea that this placement would give Talla her AFC. Someone had to bring it up, as they were handing out placements. Dave's not the kind of guy who would bring it up, or call attention to it. Two highlights of the weekend for me. Congrats to you guys. And, to everybody else who placed.


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Congratulations to Bait and Willie and also to Malcolm and Hunter.

Paula


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Bait said:


> And, I had no idea that this placement would give Talla her AFC. Someone had to bring it up, as they were handing out placements. Dave's not the kind of guy who would bring it up, or call attention to it.


I greatly admire that. What a guy that wutadog is...congrats again Dave.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2008)

Charlie Lesser said:


> Jams were...John Baitinger with Willie...A very windy and cool day took its toll with some exceptional dogs in the water blind.


Yeah, BAIT!! You're running with the big dawgs now!


----------



## DarrinGreene (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice job Willie (and Bait ). You too Bohn...


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

YEAH !!! Willie and Bait, Malcom and Hunter, Van and Copper! Congrats on your JAMs in the AM! Great work in what sounds like less than desirable conditions!

Oops...how did Willie's name get in front of Bait's


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Paula Richard said:


> Congratulations to Bait and Willie and also to Malcolm and Hunter.
> 
> Paula


Thanks. And, I gotta say, Malcom and Hunter ran a nice trial. Was a good AM. Was a pleasure and a priveledge to be a part of this trial. 

Just gotta add one post script. An oversight of mine, when the Team Bohn success was mentioned about the Blue in the Q. Forgot the Boss at the Bohn household, Mindy with two JAMs in the Open with Beans and Peanut. Congrats, Mindy and her two girls. 

BAIT


----------



## mbcorsini (Sep 25, 2005)

Way to go Bait and Willie. You must have the biggest smile on your face. He is a big dog now.

Mary Beth


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

Bait said:


> Forgot the Boss at the Bohn household, Mindy with two JAMs in the Open with Beans and Peanut. Congrats, Mindy and her two girls.
> 
> BAIT


BAIT!!!! How could you forget us girls!!!! Congrats Mindy! That is just HUGE! Slap that guy for me when you see him!

Diane


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Oh yeah - Bait and Willie are running with the big dogs! Congratulations!
Your fans,
Becky and Hoss


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Congrats Bait & Willie!!! Yeeehaw!

M


----------



## Malcolm (Oct 13, 2006)

Thanks everyone!

I was a fun trail! 
Big thank you to the Amatuer Judges: Dave Barrow & Tim Carrion

A tough, but fair setup.


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Malcolm said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> I was a fun trail!
> Big thank you to the Amatuer Judges: Dave Barrow & Tim Carrion
> ...


Ditto that! Good judges. They ran a good trial. Thanks again, Tim and Dave.


----------



## NJ_H2OFWLR (Mar 1, 2006)

Congrats to Randy, Mindy, Bait & Breck!!!


----------



## Goldenboy (Jun 16, 2004)

Congratulations to my pals Malcolm and Hunter, Bait and Willie. Great work!


----------

